# Parking : Back in, or pull in?



## FRC

This may be a stupid question to many, but it's one I've never really had answered. Why do you back into spaces? This seems to me to be a relatively new concept(I'm 60) with no logical explanation. To me, backing in is much tighter and more time consuming than backing out. Is it the perception that backing out is much more dangerous than backing in? I don't buy it. My theory(ridiculous?) is that incorrigibles started doing it to hide their license plate from the po-po and it became trendy.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> Why do you back into spaces?


For me, it started as a (one of many) hyper-miler habits back in 2007.

An ICE is more efficient when you start up and put it in drive to drive away versus the whole put it in reverse and slowly back out and then put it in drive and then drive away.

Now, of course, I prefer to back in because I have full visual contact of anyone ahead/behind me in my approach lane as I back into the slot.

Backing out of a slot, one is blind to any speed freak that may be zooming along as you slowly back out of a space between two huge p/u trucks....


----------



## Karl Sun

FRC said:


> This may be a stupid question to many, but it's one I've never really had answered. Why do you back into spaces? This seems to me to be a relatively new concept(I'm 60) with no logical explanation. To me, backing in is much tighter and more time consuming than backing out. Is it the perception that backing out is much more dangerous than backing in? I don't buy it. My theory(ridiculous?) is that incorrigibles started doing it to hide their license plate from the po-po and it became trendy.


Back in, back out - still backing up. Might as well do it after a drive while one is still [more] awake and alert than at the end of day when not so much. And if you're going to charge, you MUST back-in with a Tesla.

In decades past some locales had rules about backing in cause the exhaust soot would dirty the walls of buildings adding cleaning expense. I suspect this is not a problem with Teslas.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> This may be a stupid question to many, but it's one I've never really had answered. Why do you back into spaces? This seems to me to be a relatively new concept(I'm 60) with no logical explanation. To me, backing in is much tighter and more time consuming than backing out. Is it the perception that backing out is much more dangerous than backing in? I don't buy it. My theory(ridiculous?) is that incorrigibles started doing it to hide their license plate from the po-po and it became trendy.


I don't back into quite as many with the Model 3, but I also drive a pickup and almost exclusively back in to parking spots with the pickup. It's just much easier to park that way, and you have much clearer sights when pulling out. The same holds true with a car and depending on the situation I do with the car as well. I've only been to one or two Superchargers, but from pics and the way the ones I've seen are built, you back in to most all of them it seems. The chargers are typically along the wall or the curb and you have to back in to be able to plug in.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> This may be a stupid question to many, but it's one I've never really had answered. Why do you back into spaces? This seems to me to be a relatively new concept(I'm 60) with no logical explanation. To me, backing in is much tighter and more time consuming than backing out. Is it the perception that backing out is much more dangerous than backing in? I don't buy it.


A quick Google search will bring up a lot of well-researched articles on the topic.

AAA Warns Against Pull-Forward Parking
Why Reverse Parking is Safer

Then there's my own anecdata. My wife was driving in a parking lot aisle. She stopped to allow someone to back out of a space. While she was waiting, a lady in a BMW one space closer backed up right into her. The BMW's tailpipe snagged the front corner of the minivan. The lady never bothered to turn around - she relied on the BMW's parking sensors, which didn't chime to warn her of the minivan. So remember kids: pull-through parking is best. Back-in parking is next-best.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> A quick Google search will bring up a lot of well-researched articles on the topic.
> 
> AAA Warns Against Pull-Forward Parking
> Why Reverse Parking is Safer
> 
> Then there's my own anecdata. My wife was driving in a parking lot aisle. She stopped to allow someone to back out of a space. While she was waiting, a lady in a BMW one space closer backed up right into her. The BMW's tailpipe snagged the front corner of the minivan. The lady never bothered to turn around - she relied on the BMW's parking sensors, which didn't chime to warn her of the minivan. So remember kids: pull-through parking is best. Back-in parking is next-best.


Our elementary school has asked parents not to back in park because it causes congestion and safety issues.

I think the safety issues is the result of big SUVs and a lack of driving skill.

Side note the big safety and congestion issue is people trying to back out of spots that they pulled forward into with SUVs on both sides and no visibility.


----------



## FRC

I will, very respectfully, side with your elementary school. Hope we can still be friends!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

FRC said:


> I will, very respectfully, side with your elementary school. Hope we can still be friends!


We can


----------



## Tesla Newbie

I back into parking spaces, the garage, etc because with backup cameras and its guide lines I have a much clearer view of the relative position of my car and the curb, the next car, etc. 

My garage is at a 90 degree angle from an access alley. I approach from the left and park on the right of our other car. Backwards I confidently follow the camera guides. Forwards I resort to prayer.


----------



## kort677

It is safer to back in, it allows for a safer exit. In some places that only use rear tags they prohibit backing in because the tag isn’t visible


----------



## ADK46

Not a stupid question at all. I've pondered this question ever since I learned to drive.

I rarely back in. That's the only thing I can say for certain. It's usually easier, counting the round trip. 

Over the years, I've become less flexible and rely on my mirrors - but backup cameras are changing the situation for me. Another factor is that I've gotten into vintage cars - one must always back into a space at events. Supercharging ....

If you are looking for a fast and safe getaway after some event, particularly after dark, it is critical to back in. 

No reason whatsoever for me to back into our garage. I imagine some people might, those who are good at it, those who can twist their necks more than I can. Those who have the opposite attitude about procrastination from me. I am not good at backing up, though again, backup cameras have changed my game.

There is an asymmetry to the "swing" required to get into a tight place, of course, the reason one must back into a parallel parking space.

On a related note, I'd like my car to turn off the proximity warnings when I'm entering my garage. Off for exiting, too - children are not a factor. For any car, the forward sensors should be disabled when in reverse, and vice versa - doh.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Backing into a place is far from a new concept. One of the first situations that I know, and one that you see every day comes from AT&T in the early years.
AT&T had a study done to try to increase safety. They've got a lot of drivers out there and they want to take care of them and their vehicles. One of the biggest things about backing in is that you generally have to walk around the back of the car to get to the door. This allows you to survey the area to assure no obstacles exist in the path that you are about to go, and you have much better view in front of you than behind you. 
So, from a basic point, you can see the kids and animal better.

Also, you should always see AT&T vehicles set out cones in front and behind them. when parked. This assures that the driver goes around and checks the front and back before pulling away. This is not only the trucks, but the cars. It is a little funny to see a well dressed small lady pick up these big cones and throw in the trunk.

It is definitely a safety issue. A LOT less likely to back into or over something.


----------



## ltphoto

I lived in Singapore for several years. Everyone has to back in park there (law and signs posted everywhere). It seems natural to me now, and I never saw any parking lot collisions while in Singapore.


----------



## Gunn

I guess my answer is two fold...

I "Pull In" into my garage as it is not safe to back in, weird street with heavy traffic at times so I just want to get out of the way. Plus which ever end is inside the garage (not at the door) is blocked from being opened so I'd rather block the frunk than the trunk. 

But I always "Back In" to the parking spaces at work, mainly due to charging but just as it's easier to do, safer and I get going quicker.

One company I used to work for had a policy of "No Back In" and that was due to the exhaust fumes being directed at the building. Not sure if it's been changed for EV drivers tho...


----------



## PandaM3

I prefer to back in as well except
1) if another car is following you and you position to back in... it confuses the heck out of the following driver. So you need to do your maneuver quickly to claim the spot
2) if there are cars across from the spot that are a) not backed in b) don’t have parking sensors and a back up camera then I will pull into the spot foward. My thinking is that the low hood on the Model3 make it invisible to cars backing out of their spots and leads to them backing into the front of the Model3 whereas the back end of the Model3 sits high so they can see it.

Also if the car across from the spot is kinda beat up showing signs of parking by braille or there are SUV’s on either side of the spot or cars that show sign of parking by feel then I move along to a different spot.


----------



## RocketRay

I pull in to my garage since my charger has to be on the left side. Elsewhere i prefer to back in; when I'm leaving it's easier to maneuver around other cars and pedestrians.


----------



## JP White

Reversing in has the advantage that you can maneuver sooner when exiting. This is important if the parking area has become congested after you arrived, folks love to double park and restrict the sace you have to exit. If you back out of aspace you can't turn the wheel until the front of the car is totally clear. Driving out of a space you can start to angle the vehicle prior to the rear exiting the space.

In the US this maybe very much an edge case. In Europe and elsewhere its common to have very tight parking areas you can easily get boxed into. Old habits die hard. I will always reverse in if it safe and convenient to do so.


----------



## beastmode13

I've always backed in parking my car for 30+ years. I like to see where I'm going when I start a new journey.


----------



## JWardell

I find backing in to a space illogical and rude. You hold up everyone else in the lot while you take forever to make precise backwards controls to get into your space.

Quite simply, pulling into a space requires a lot more precision. Aligning properly between cars and lines and parking straight (I know, most people can't do that any more) in a tight place simply takes more time and precision, if not multiple attempts.
Pulling out meanwhile has a ton of space. Much less precision is required. Assuming you pay attention and yield to people and traffic, you can back out of a space much more quickly than you can back into a space.

I'll only do it in the rare case that I'm sure no one else is around and don't mind wasting my own time. Obviously no choice at a charger.

This is why I've only had the opportunity to use Tesla's self-parking once. Maybe one day they can make it _fast_.


----------



## kort677

JWardell said:


> I find backing in to a space illogical and rude. You hold up everyone else in the lot while you take forever to make precise backwards controls to get into your space.
> 
> Quite simply, pulling into a space requires a lot more precision. Aligning properly between cars and lines and parking straight (I know, most people can't do that any more) in a tight place simply takes more time and precision, if not multiple attempts.
> Pulling out meanwhile has a ton of space. Much less precision is required. Assuming you pay attention and yield to people and traffic, you can back out of a space much more quickly than you can back into a space.
> 
> I'll only do it in the rare case that I'm sure no one else is around and don't mind wasting my own time. Obviously no choice at a charger.
> 
> This is why I've only had the opportunity to use Tesla's self-parking once. Maybe one day they can make it _fast_.


rude or not there are many studies that show that backing in is safer than having to back out. here is one simple study
https://safestart.com/news/4-reasons-backing-parking-spaces-safer/


----------



## judomc

JWardell said:


> I find backing in to a space illogical and rude. You hold up everyone else in the lot while you take forever to make precise backwards controls to get into your space.
> 
> Quite simply, pulling into a space requires a lot more precision. Aligning properly between cars and lines and parking straight (I know, most people can't do that any more) in a tight place simply takes more time and precision, if not multiple attempts.
> Pulling out meanwhile has a ton of space. Much less precision is required. Assuming you pay attention and yield to people and traffic, you can back out of a space much more quickly than you can back into a space.
> 
> I'll only do it in the rare case that I'm sure no one else is around and don't mind wasting my own time. Obviously no choice at a charger.
> 
> This is why I've only had the opportunity to use Tesla's self-parking once. Maybe one day they can make it _fast_.


I respectfully disagree that it is rude to back in. I know at times it can be confusing for a person that is following right behind you in a lot but that's a whole other issue in my mind. I've seen some people clearly challenged by parking in either direction. Personally I feel safer if I am able to pull out of a spot instead of backing out and so that's what I do when possible. I see too many examples of people moving way to fast in parking lots yapping on phones and either causing or almost causing accidents. I'd rather do all I can for the safety of those in my car instead of depend on someone else outside of my control to be paying attention and do the right thing.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tchris

FRC said:


> This may be a stupid question to many, but it's one I've never really had answered. Why do you back into spaces? This seems to me to be a relatively new concept(I'm 60) with no logical explanation. To me, backing in is much tighter and more time consuming than backing out. Is it the perception that backing out is much more dangerous than backing in? I don't buy it. My theory(ridiculous?) is that incorrigibles started doing it to hide their license plate from the po-po and it became trendy.


Backing is a high risk vehicle activity. The basic premise of backing into a parking spot rather than driving in forward, is that it is safer to back into a quiet (no traffic) parking spot, then drive forward into an active traffic area. The alternative is to pull forward into the quiet (no traffic) parking spot, then back out into an active traffic area. Of course you have to look at each specific situation and determine for yourself which option appears to be the safest depending on time of day, traffic activity, etc. This concept has been around for at least 40 years that I am aware of.


----------



## garsh

JWardell said:


> I find backing in to a space illogical and rude. You hold up everyone else in the lot while you take forever to make precise backwards controls to get into your space.


I don't see why backing in is considered rude while backing out would not be.


----------



## garsh

Tchris said:


> Backing is a high risk vehicle activity.


Thus, it makes more sense to perform that high-risk activity while people in the aisles have a good view of you. Thus, back-in rather than back-out.


----------



## Tchris

garsh said:


> Thus, it makes more sense to perform that high-risk activity while people in the aisles have a good view of you. Thus, back-in rather than back-out.


Yes. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## kort677

Tchris said:


> Backing is a high risk vehicle activity.


many studies have shown that backing out is a far more dangerous thing to do. facts, not opinions


----------



## BigBri

Since getting my 3 I almost exclusively back in. If someone is behind me I'll just pull into a space but 99/100 I'll go to a spot where there isn't anyone following so I can back in. I love coming out to my car, hoping in and putting it into drive and leaving. Have all the visibility I'd ever want and I'm more likely to be stressed at the end of a workday then before.


----------



## Madmolecule

Article from Linkedin

Why Leaders Back In


----------



## JWardell

kort677 said:


> rude or not there are many studies that show that backing in is safer than having to back out. here is one simple study
> https://safestart.com/news/4-reasons-backing-parking-spaces-safer/


You'll notice safety was in no part of my argument. If you can't back out of a space safely, you shouldn't have a license.


----------



## Karl Sun

JWardell said:


> I find backing in to a space illogical and rude. You hold up everyone else in the lot while you take forever to make precise backwards controls to get into your space.


 Then when backing out, aren't you now "hold[ing] up everyone else in the lot while you take forever to make precise backwards controls to get out of your space"??

Comme ci comme ça, mon Ami??


----------



## kort677

JWardell said:


> You'll notice safety was in no part of my argument. If you can't back out of a space safely, you shouldn't have a license.


read the studies


----------



## Tchris

kort677 said:


> many studies have shown that backing out is a far more dangerous thing to do. facts, not opinions


OK. Here you go:
https://www.automotive-fleet.com/132822/aaa-warns-against-pull-forward-parking
https://www.geotab.com/blog/reverse-parking/
https://www.vox.com/2016/8/1/11926596/safer-back-into-parking-spaces
https://safestart.com/news/4-reasons-backing-parking-spaces-safer/


----------



## JasonF

I back into my garage simply because the charger is on the back wall.

I thought hard about which way to park in public parking lots, and I came to this conclusion: The front edge of the car is lower and narrower than the rear. Since a very large portion of Americans drive SUV's, and can't see anything behind them when backing up, the higher the exposed edge of your car is, the better.

Parking front-in also discourages (but doesn't prevent) people from sitting on or leaning against your car.


----------



## JWardell

Karl Sun said:


> Then when backing out, aren't you now "hold[ing] up everyone else in the lot while you take forever to make precise backwards controls to get out of your space"??
> 
> Comme ci comme ça, mon Ami??


Absolutely not, because I don't back out until there is no traffic in the lane to hold up!
And again, because of less need for precision, you can do so much faster than backing in, so any hold up is mere seconds.
Again, it's all about being considerate to others.
I admit here in the Northeast folks are much more rushed and impatient. This probably doesn't apply to calmer areas.


----------



## Benzy

I always back in, if there's anything bad, you'll be the first one to drive away.


----------



## Karl Sun

JWardell said:


> Absolutely not, because I don't back out until there is no traffic in the lane to hold up!


 Then just wait until there is no traffic to back in??


> And again, because of less need for precision, ....


 You're completely losing me here on how backing in requires more precision that backing out. Seems the same to me. Except when one is backing out while another vehicle is also backing out and neither can see the other. Which makes it MUCH more dangerous.

Or are you saying that backing in - between say two parked cars - requires more precision than pulling forward - between two parked cars? I do not agree with that. Most folks can get the front of the car in properly while they leave the back end of the car not straight. Seems the same precision is needed forwards or backwards to not get too close to either side vehicle evenly (with a wee bit more claarance on the drivers side for easier ingtess/egress). And it's the same forwards or backwards. Unless, of course, one is not competent going backwards?

I worked with a lady that drove a GM Suburban. Well, she drove the front half of it. She always managed to get the front half (axle?) of that yuuuge truck into a space with no cares at all about where the back half was. Sometimes blocking the vehicle next to it and sometimes blocking part of the isleway in the lot.

Me? I always take the wide spaces where there's plenty of room to go inwards or backwards. Van accessible and all.


----------



## MarkB

JWardell said:


> I find backing in to a space illogical and rude. You hold up everyone else in the lot while you take forever to make precise backwards controls to get into your space.


It's a parking lot. In parking lots I expect to encounter vehicles parking and vehicles pulling out of parking spots and pedestrians walking to and from their parked vehicles.

Backing into spots isn't that new -- when I did a commercial type license in the early 80's, it was suggested then to back out of traffic, and not back into it.

One shouldn't just look at the delays during the parking, since for every car that parks, the car eventually also un-parks.


----------



## Rich M

Ed Woodrick said:


> Also, you should always see AT&T vehicles set out cones in front and behind them. when parked.


Ah, yes. The circle of safety.


----------



## Karl Sun

Rich M said:


> Ah, yes. The circle of safety.


 Because a Circle of Salt with Candles tends to blow away in the slightest wind..


----------



## Rich M

Karl Sun said:


> Because a Circle of Salt with Candles tends to blow away in the slightest wind..


It's true, we've tried :tearsofjoy:


----------



## John Rea

When my company made us take a Smith driving safety class they strongly preached parking in such a way as you drive forward to get out. Whether that means pulling through a spot or backing in.


----------



## barjohn

Backing in is not always practical, especially in busy crowded parking lots.


----------



## garsh

John Griffith said:


> Backing in is not always practical, especially in busy crowded parking lots.


If the parking lot is busy and crowded, then backing out is just as impractical, and I would argue more so.


----------



## Karl Sun

garsh said:


> If the parking lot is busy and crowded, then backing out is just as impractical, and I would argue more so.


 I agree 100% with this statement.

However some a**hole people will intentionally try to block you when you are backing-in or take your space. ( That's why some folks carry guns around here. ) OTOH, most folks will give you lots of room to back out 'cause they want your space if it's a "good" one.


----------



## Jay Jay

I used to pull in. But with the Model 3 I like to back in if I can. Primarily so others can more easily see the incredibly gorgeous front end with those dazzling headlamps.


----------



## kort677

Karl Sun said:


> I agree 100% with this statement.
> 
> However some a**hole people will intentionally try to block you when you are backing-in or take your space. ( That's why some folks carry guns around here. ) OTOH, most folks will give you lots of room to back out 'cause they want your space if it's a "good" one.


if you are carrying a gun to use in parking lot disputes, then maybe you should rethink carrying that gun.


----------



## JasonF

kort677 said:


> if you are carrying a gun to use in parking lot disputes, then maybe you should rethink carrying that gun.


I park far enough away that I never have parking disputes. 

The problem with fighting over a parking space is eventually you have to walk away from your car. Then the other party can take their frustrations out on it while you're gone.


----------



## Karl Sun

kort677 said:


> if you are carrying a gun to use in parking lot disputes, then maybe you should rethink carrying that gun.


 *I* personally don't carry a gun. And I always take the wide spaces when available.


----------



## Frully

FRC said:


> This may be a stupid question to many, but it's one I've never really had answered. Why do you back into spaces? This seems to me to be a relatively new concept(I'm 60) with no logical explanation. To me, backing in is much tighter and more time consuming than backing out. Is it the perception that backing out is much more dangerous than backing in? I don't buy it. My theory(ridiculous?) is that incorrigibles started doing it to hide their license plate from the po-po and it became trendy.


It all depends if you need to get where you're parking faster, or get out faster.

As a safety measure, you're almost always safer backing in to park than you are to back out into moving traffic. The odds of something getting in your path in the parking stall is much lower than something getting in your path while you're leaving. <insert statistic I heard one time from a thing here> most traffic accidents in parking lots happen when someone is backing out.
In safety critical locations, you'll find that everyone backs in -- If you need to leave in a hurry (say at an oil rig fire) you don't have time for 30 trucks to all back out safely, but everyone can drive forward away in short order without boxing each other in.
Depending where the curb/sidewalk is - it is easier to load cargo into the traditional trunk of a vehicle from the parked sidewalk side. (does not apply to double row parking lots)


----------



## StromTrooperM3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Our elementary school has asked parents not to back in park


My company with 1000 locations and offices in the US now have back in parking as a safety mandate.

The answer is PAY ATTENTION


----------



## TomT

A number of parking garages do not allow back in parking because the exhaust discolors the wall...


----------



## ltphoto

TomT said:


> A number of parking garages do not allow back in parking because the exhaust discolors the wall...


Another reason for the world to go all electric. Walls will look better and safety will be improved at the same time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

StromTrooperM3 said:


> My company with 1000 locations and offices in the US now have back in parking as a safety mandate.
> 
> The answer is PAY ATTENTION


Totally agree. These parents with huge SUVs struggle to back out of their spots due to limited visibility. Back in parking is so much better all around!



TomT said:


> A number of parking garages do not allow back in parking because the exhaust discolors the wall...


We have similar here in some garages. I just assumed it was because we don't have front plates and they want to make it easier to write tickets 🤣


----------



## NR4P

When I was learning to drive, my dad taught me to back in to parking spots whenever possible. If you car needed a jump or engine service, its easier to do. Now that advice doesn't make sense with a Tesla but because I learned when I was a teen and have been doing it for years. I can back into spot with or without a camera very quickly. Tighter spots when backing in are easier to get into vs turning 90 degrees pulling in. 

Some drivers go in/backup/in/backup/in because they didn't turn wide enough to pull in front first properly.


----------



## Klaus-rf

NR4P said:


> Some drivers go in/backup/in/backup/in because they didn't turn wide enough to pull in front first properly.


 That may because they only learned how to drive the front half of the car.


----------



## Frully

TomT said:


> A number of parking garages do not allow back in parking because the exhaust discolors the wall...


Along those lines, at my work it's against the rules because people back into the charging plug stands, knocking over electric poles. People are idiots.


----------

